# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  Trebol en la costa

## VulcanoAQP

Hola, 
Alguien tiene experiencia sembrando trebol en la costa del peru, quiero sembrar con alfalfa o pastos que se adecuen con estaTemas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA EN COSTA cultivo de oregano,por goteo en la costa Cultivo de banano en la costa Artículo: Agro en la Costa es muy competitivo Cultivo de Kiwicha en la Costa

----------

